# Symantec Corp. Edition 10.0 XP Home Question



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Our office just purchased Symantec Corp Edition 10.0 and it says that XP Home is supported. However, when I try to go distribute the antivirus software through the server using its Symantec Systems Center I can get all of the PCs under the domain to receive but when I try to access the laptops running XP Home I can see the computer name under the appropriate Workgroup but when trying to add it asks for a PW for the workgroup/domain and doesn't allow me to connect. Any clue why or how to allow XP Home PCs to work on Symantec Corp 10.0? Thanks alot


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

it says home is supported?
check here
maybe i am not seeing it but i think it doesnt mention "home"
good luck


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Here* on page 36 it lists XP Home as supported for Symantec Client. So I believe it is supported. But not a clue as to how to implement it. :4-dontkno


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Nevermind I figured it out. You just had to access the shared folder on the Server with symantec and install it directly on each PC and then you are able to manage it from the server


----------



## slblay (Oct 1, 2005)

*This worked for me ...*

We're running an MS Workgroup network, six desktops XP Pro, eight tablets XP tablet edition. All had their client software installed remotely from the primary server OK. Our problem is getting the updates and schedules to distribute automatically to the client devices. Using v10.

See p.5 Symantec "Getting Started": (maybe available online)
To permit remote software installation on Windows XP Computers
Need to set local security policy, local policies, security options
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts
Change from: Guest only - local users authenticate as Guest
To: Classic - local users authenticate as themselves.

Applies to computers installed in a workgroup not domain.
Also found need for "matching" admin accounts when doing ClientRemoteInstall (see p.7)

I'm still trying to figure out how to manage the clients from the primary server in particular "AutoUpdate" their virus definitions etc. Lots to learn here!

Hope this helps! - Steve Blay


----------



## slblay (Oct 1, 2005)

whosdat said:


> it says home is supported?
> check here
> maybe i am not seeing it but i think it doesnt mention "home"
> good luck


Whosdat,

Just an omission in the manual you referenced, I believe, not explicitly excluded.
See: Symantec

SYMANTEC CLIENT SECURITY:

* Windows 2000 Professional; Windows XP Home/Professional/Tablet PC
* 115 MB of disk space
* 128 MB of RAM
* Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2 or later
* Intel Pentium processor at 150 MHz (Pentium II or higher recommended)


----------



## slblay (Oct 1, 2005)

*Operating System Requirements*

Requirements for Symantec AntiVirus Corporate v10 components differ.
See "Getting Started" p3.
System Center, AV Server, Quarantine/Central Q Console need XP Pro etc - no Home.
32 bit client works on XP Home, Pro, and Tablet editions etc - includes Home.
- Steve


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe it is not supported but you can do it. I have a few XP Home machines on the System Center and are retrieving updates from the server and scanning with no problems.


----------

